# Goodby Felix, My Little Man



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

The friendliest, most gorgeous cat in the world. You were only 17 months old but your personality amused everyone. You looked after me, followed me to the bus every morning and waited for me to get home each day. One day, I shall come to terms with our loss. I don't think Lola has realised her baby brother has gone yet but when she does, I hope she doesn't feel the pain that I do.

I will never forget you little man. You kept me going when I was down. You kept me smiling and made everyday special. I will miss your little cries when you wanted a cuddle, even though it drove me mad at 5am each day.

Felix was hit by a car on Thursday 17th June, around 6.30pm. He died instantly.








The day you arrived with me just over 1 year ago.








Last week...the way I will always remember you.

Thankyou to the man who moved Felix from the road to avoid cars running over him and ringing me to let me know. It is nice to know that somebody cared enough to do this for you Felix, and for me.

I miss you so much. Goodbye my beautiful Felix. Rest In Peace. xxxxxxxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Cherrie my heart goes out to you. I'm in tears myself just reading this.
It's nice to know that there are people out there that care, like the man that rang you and carefully moved him out of the road.
Memories of your little Felix will always be there with you.

R.I.P Felix and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

I have tears in my eyes reading this I'm so sorry. RIP Felix.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh no, i'm so sorry 

Poor baby, run free Felix x


----------



## Jane Boylan (Aug 14, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> The friendliest, most gorgeous cat in the world. You were only 17 months old but your personality amused everyone. You looked after me, followed me to the bus every morning and waited for me to get home each day. One day, I shall come to terms with our loss. I don't think Lola has realised her baby brother has gone yet but when she does, I hope she doesn't feel the pain that I do.
> 
> I will never forget you little man. You kept me going when I was down. You kept me smiling and made everyday special. I will miss your little cries when you wanted a cuddle, even though it drove me mad at 5am each day.
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry for you loss. 
I have just read your post whilst looking at mine to Caesar who was killed almost 3 weeks ago in identical circumstances to your beautiful Felix RIP.

Felix was sooo very young too but I think we would never be able to let them go irregardless of what age they make it to for they become so much a part of us that losing them is unthinkable.

It is the shock also of having them taken from us like the toss of a coin and we too have one cat remaining that misses him so much.

I send you my deepest empathy and thoughts for I know only too well your pain and there are no words to heal only that four letter word 'time' which will distance the heartbreak but never the memories and loss.

Janexx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Thankyou jane. I am starting to come to terms with his death. I feel really guilty but i have suggested to my boyfriend about getting another cat for lola. She has been pining for him and spends her time just searching for him. Do you think its wrong of me to be thinking this way? The house seems so empty. I miss him so much x


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi, soo sorry to hear of the loss of Felix, and no i dont think it is wrong to think about getting another cat, everyone deals with things there own way, and if you feel it is right for you and your OH and the lola then i would look into getting another one.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

ahh its such a shame and so young too, I hope felix is happy in heaven
youll miss her dearly
rip felix xxx


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, sleep tight little angel. x


----------



## Jane Boylan (Aug 14, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Thankyou jane. I am starting to come to terms with his death. I feel really guilty but i have suggested to my boyfriend about getting another cat for lola. She has been pining for him and spends her time just searching for him. Do you think its wrong of me to be thinking this way? The house seems so empty. I miss him so much x


Hello again Cherrie, everybody is different with regards getting another cat/dog etc.. I am sure Iola is searching as she will be aware of the change in dynamic without Felix to her life and your own (as is mine at the moment) plus she will also be picking up on your sadness and anxiety. Remember though she will know a new cat is not Felix and will smell differently so be prepared for reaction and conflict until things settle.

You will miss Felix but if you feel you would like a new cat then that is your decision. I am sure if you do decide to get another cat you will love and cherish it.

JXX


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

RIP Felix. So sorry for your loss Cherrie xx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Jane Boylan said:


> Hello again Cherrie, everybody is different with regards getting another cat/dog etc.. I am sure Iola is searching as she will be aware of the change in dynamic without Felix to her life and your own (as is mine at the moment) plus she will also be picking up on your sadness and anxiety. Remember though she will know a new cat is not Felix and will smell differently so be prepared for reaction and conflict until things settle.
> 
> You will miss Felix but if you feel you would like a new cat then that is your decision. I am sure if you do decide to get another cat you will love and cherish it.
> 
> JXX


Thankyou Jane. Fortunately, Lola is very tolerant of other cats. She has spent time in a cattery and is friends with another cat in the neighbourhood. I never had problems introducing Felix and Lola...or Lola and my housemates cat, Dylan.

I went to the RSPCA today and there were so many kittens and cats looking for homes. The majority were just like Felix. So I have no doubt that I will find another beautiful cat who I will love and cherish but who also reminds me sometimes of my little boy Felix.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Cherrie. I hope you find a rescue cat to help ease the pain. It took me two years after the loss of my little Siamese Leilou before I could contemplate having another but I think each person needs to deal with the loss in their own way. Do what you feel is right for you and I know you will never forget Felix. I still remember every one of my cats and all of their little differences.


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

you can always make space for one in need of a loving home,but they can never replace one another for felix in in the other life and im sure hes happy where he is, its exceptance for them as it is with us,
memories willl live forever in our hearts till the end of time,
felix xxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

my heart gose with you rip little cat


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I miss you little man! Lola is outside in the rain...she is still searching for you. Hopefully things will get easier for her when Oscar arrives on Friday. I haven't met him yet but I know you two would have had such good fun together. He will have his own little personality and I can only hope he is as friendly and loving as you!! I am sure I will get his name muddled up with yours once or twice because his Mummy said he is mischievous  I hope you are safe over the bridge and Jaguar and Spot are looking after you. Don't be chasing our little Chesnie around either...just say hi to Jackson for us. Sweet dreams my little Felix xxxxx


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

R.I.P Felix Little Man. Play with Our Baby "Ollie, and the rest of the Gang at Rainbow Bridge.


----------

